

Accommodating Feedburner Redirects? - dpapathanasiou

I'd be curious to get the news.yc community's take on a mini-dilemma we're seeing at SeekSift.com recently.<p>It's explained in more detail on the blog (<a href="http://blog.seeksift.com/2007/07/19/feedburner-redirects/" rel="nofollow">http://blog.seeksift.com/2007/07/19/feedburner-redirects/</a>) but the gist of it is that sites which host their feeds at Feedburner sometimes use their own domain for the link instead (there's a redirect the the actual Feedburner URL).<p>We reject the redirect (because it's not xml in either RSS or ATOM format), but it confuses people who don't understand the hosted-at-Feedburner piece of the puzzle.<p>I'm wary of making a change just for Feedburner, but is it something that should be done?
======
create_account
This is really a non-issue.

From the user perspective, you _must_ make that redirect, because they just
want the feed, not some long-winded explanation about Feedburner.

If you're worried about security, limit yourself to just one redirect, but
only if the redirect points to feeds.feedburner.com/something.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
You're right, they just want the feed, and for the most part (though we do
have a number of savvy users who _do_ get the whole hosted-at-Feedburner
thing), they could care less about any behind-the-scenes redirection (or
whatever) we have to do to get it.

------
joshwa
Just follow HTTP 3xx redirects (up to _n_ times, so as not to get stuck in an
endless loop). "Click here for the real page" or javascript "redirects" are
the feed provider's problem, not yours.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Http_status_codes#3xx_Redirecti...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Http_status_codes#3xx_Redirection)

~~~
dpapathanasiou
That's a good suggestion; that, plus create_account's idea to confirm that the
redirect is headed to the "feedburner.com" domain should reduce the chance of
any serious problems.

